# Anyone out there close to the Monaco area?



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Me and my GF are thinking about going to the Monaco GP next year.


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

Are you only interested into the GP or others things?
Appart from the GP, where you need *a lot of* money to attend, there is a lot of thing to see.
The week end before you also have the Transvésubienne, which is one the the toughest MTB race in the world:
TRANSVESUBIENNE 2013 - YouTube

And also a lot to see in the neighborhood (Cannes, Nice, Genova).


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

We'll probably spend close to a week there, seeing the sights and the GP. We would like to maybe meet someone close to that area and exchange a room, if they would like to come to Southern California and visit.


----------

